# Cheap waterproof countdown timer?



## livewire1981 (May 3, 2007)

Has anyone found a reasonably priced countdown timer/stopwatch for racing use. I would like something that has a large-ish display and an audible alarm. Any of you guys know what I'm talking about... it would be great if I could mount it too the mast, or somewhere else in the cockpit of my 16ft Scow. I would buy a Tacktick micro, but I don't want to spend $500. There has to be some kitchen timer or something out there for less then $50... what have you guys found.

P.S. I don't want a watch or anything that I have to wear... but I am open to something that could attach to my PFD.

Woody


----------



## livewire1981 (May 3, 2007)

After a couple of hours searching the web I think I might have found it... for $20 shipped I'll give it a try...

99 Minute Waterproof Digital Timer - Cooper-Atkins

I am still open to suggestions still if you guys have something better.

Woody


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Most of the sports stopwatches have countdown timer capabilities as well.


----------



## km2x (Mar 29, 2004)

Honestly I use a standard kitchen timer for $8. Take off the magnet and then attach velcro to the back. 
ON the start sequence I put it on the bulkhead with velcro there.

Km2x


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Yup, standard kitchen timer, $5-10-20 depending on where you buy them but all about the same. Big digits, loud alarm, counts down--and then some, not all, will count up. Velcro on the bulkhead to keep it on deck for race starts, velcro INside to stow it out of the weather the rest of the time.

Check your local "dollar stores" and you'll find them cheap.


----------



## Quickstep192 (Jan 6, 2001)

Here are a few, but the kitchen timer is pure genius.

APS: Watches, Timers, Weather & Boat Speed Instruments


----------

